
Washington Post settles $250M lawsuit filed by Nick Sandmann - nan0
https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/newspaper-kentucky-teen-settle-lawsuit-over-dc-encounter/2020/07/24/89e069b0-cde9-11ea-99b0-8426e26d203b_story.html
======
mobileexpert
In case it wasn’t obvious (with overwhelming probability) he received a tiny
tiny fraction of the headline 250M number. Those initial lawsuit magnitude
numbers have little to no relationship with what numbers settlements happen
with.

~~~
syspec
I would love a tiny fraction of that 250M number, even half a percent, only a
tiny 1.25M will do.

------
bfuclusion
Weirdly enough, this is one of the things I like most about the "old media".
When they screw up, they're on the hook and have enough resources to be worth
going after.

~~~
jagannathtech
They screw up a lot but on the hook is very very rare

------
tootahe45
I wish it was possible to sue them over the fake noose bullsh*t they pulled
recently to fuel race tensions.

------
Fjolsvith
Fake news _does_ pay, it seems.

